# Triangle Tail Chasers



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Our August tournament is Saturday the 13th. We will have a captains meeting on Thursday the 11th at Ancelet's Marina in Port Arthur. Contact Michael with any questions. 409 670 2471. General info can be found at www.triangletailchasers.com.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Always a good time! Should be a heck of a turnout after last months big turnout!


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

And look out for the IMPOSTERS cause they will be fishing. LOL. See y'all Thursday.


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

Me and Michael are going to kick those imposters arse!!LOL


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

DSilva said:


> And look out for the IMPOSTERS cause they will be fishing. LOL. See y'all Thursday.


LMFAO!!


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have had many calls from new guys wanting to join up and fish in the series.. hope to see some new boats and meet some new people. 6:30 Thursday night at Ancelet's! They will be boiling shrimp and crabs so come hungry and BYOB!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I may be a few minutes late to the meeting, so save me some skrimp!


----------

